# Imagination Station Kids on Track New HO Layout



## Railroadinovations (May 25, 2011)

These are photos of our new children's layout in HO scale using donated Kato track on half inch plywood with cut out astro turf (donated by Ace Hardware). Woodland Scenics is donating some structures also. We have a lot of area to cover so if you have anything in nice shape you wish to donate to enhance this layout you can call me at 406-431-6121 after 2 pm. (MST) or e mail at [email protected] or just send it to Kenneth Mathews c/o Imagination Station Kids on Track 39 LF Baum Rd. E. Helena, MT 59635 and thanks so much! We set up various scale layouts at children's homes, schools, pediatric hospitals, churches, public events and train shows. (Click on Railroadinovations and then Albums for photos of kids winning prizes and running our G scale layout). We also teach railroad safety and all of this at no charge to the kids and their families. Our non profit program has been around for 20 plus years and has had almost 6 million kids enjoy the trains. Thanks for all your help! Kennneth Mathews c/o Imagination Station Kids on Track


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

what happened to the other thread about this layout?

Massey


----------



## Railroadinovations (May 25, 2011)

There is a post from 9-6-2011 if you look under the user name Railroadinovations. It is in the list under posts by Railroadinovations if that is the one you mean. This post was the first one before anything was running. Ken ISKoT011


----------

